
Practical GPL Compliance – The Flowcharts - sohkamyung
https://medium.com/@shanecoughlan/practical-gpl-compliance-the-flowcharts-85a071ca8cef
======
gumby
Seems these flowchart make a pretty straightforward topic more complex. It's
not particularly different from licensing proprietary code, although simpler.

